# Agility Videos! Barley and Mira



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We went up to Los Angeles for a weekend of agility and had a wonderful time! I stayed home from a local trial last weekend so that I could head up there and show under two judges I really like and I was not disappointed by the courses : The courses had technical parts but they all let the dogs really run!

Barley had a perfect weekend with some nice runs, earning his 18th and 19th QQs for his MACH4. I must say, I did not time this out very well though. One of the judges was Scott Stock, who we have two MACHs under... Would have been fun to have a third! My wild barking boy was running great! We are getting close now... 79 QQs... can you believe that? It does not seem possible!

Mira was zooming! She qualified in 3 of the 4, the only boo boo was missing the dogwalk contact in her last run... I was especially proud of her weavepole entries on the two jumpers runs. Both entries I was left in the dust, so she was working them on her own. The first was just a fast angled off-side entry that the dogs really had to work for. The second was trickier than it looks. You are coming from a tunnel to a straight away: jump > jump > weave! :bowl: Going through two boxes on the way! Meaning there are off course jumps to either side, making it hard if you get behind. Lots of dogs taking the off courses or looking back to check in just before the weaves... Go Mira! I love her weaves! The other fact that I was proud of is the times she was putting up, we cannot compete with those super fast BCs and this was a BIG 20" class with 93 dogs on Saturday and 95 on Sunday, but each qualifying run she was the 2nd fastest non-BC! 

Mira's Video





Barley's Video


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great runs! You guys have so much fun together, it's inspiriational to watch.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Those were some really fun runs to watch! Thank you. It looks like a great site too - is it some sort of covered athletic field?

Loved, loved, loved the sand storm weave entries


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

totally, totally amazing! You guys are awesome!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone!



Sunrise said:


> Those were some really fun runs to watch! Thank you. It looks like a great site too - is it some sort of covered athletic field?
> 
> Loved, loved, loved the sand storm weave entries


The site is nice! It's the Industry Hills Expo Center. The dogs love running on the dirt! It's nice in the winter too, since if it rains it is under cover!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I love watching Barley's bouncing weaves. The big guy really gets the job done!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! Yes, he does... such a silly boy. He loves his agility!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Great videos!!!! OMG MACH #4 when is your next trial!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Great videos!!!! OMG MACH #4 when is your next trial!


I know!!!! Can you believe that!?

We trial this weekend and next weekend :crossfing


----------

